# echar el cierre



## bipster

Bon dia,

M'agradaria saber si en català hi ha alguna expressió equivalent a la castellana "echar el cierre".

Gràcies


----------



## ernest_

Baixar la persiana?


----------



## bipster

És veritat! Gràcies!


----------



## RIU

Tancar la barraca.


----------



## bipster

Gràcies!!


----------



## Elxenc

Hola:

Al valencians, crec jo que, ens agrada més la fórmula: tancar la "paraeta" (paradeta, en pronunciació acadèmica-estàndard)


----------



## bipster

hehe, merci!


----------



## Elessar

Com ja s'ha dit:

2. *tancar la paradeta* loc. verb. Cancel·lar un negoci, abandonar una activitat, perquè ja no resulta rendible.

Font: _Diccionari normatiu valencià_


----------



## germanbz

Segur, en valencià "_tancar la paraeta_", de fet pense que si algún diguera "baixar la persiana" s'entendria literal.


----------



## Dymn

Bé, jo encara no havia nascut però sembla que quan el presentador d'aquest programa de TV3 s'acomiadava la frase que deia sempre era: "tanquem la paradeta". Per tant potser també deu ser coneguda aquí a Catalunya. Jo personalment l'expressió que sempre he sentit i dit és la d'en Riu, "tancar la barraca".


----------

